

Inside the World’s Most Hostile Network - there
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2009/08/inside-the-worlds-most-hostile-network/

======
wglb
Cool. Portable enough that they bring their own suds packed in dry ice.

Also I was pleased to see that they are using open/bsd with pf as the
firewall.

------
blasdel
Anyone else notice that a few of the captions were cut off at apostrophes in
the strings?

A curious detail for a security-focused article....

------
sandal
I was expecting stats on network activity and got pictures of equipment and
beer. Did I miss something?

~~~
sound2man
Yep, you missed the point. Some of us are interested in the gear that makes
everything tick.

There were also picture of some of the stats, such as the amount of data
transmitted in 2 days.

~~~
kevindication
Which wasn't technically saturated, since 100GB on a 20Mbit/s connection
should be feasible in about 12 hours if my back-of-the-envelope math is right.

Of course, they weren't clear on details, so if they meant that the network
was only up for half a day by the time they measured then it's significant.

